# SCOWOEntertainment presentiert Projekt xy



## SCOWO (13. Dezember 2015)

*Hallo liebe Community,*

Ich und mein Team arbeiten gerade an einem *Projekt*.
*Insperiert *von verschiedenen Quellen, haben wir uns beschlossen ein Open World Spiel zu erschaffen mit einen ganz schicken *cubeitischen *Grafikstil verfolgt.
Dies sollte nur ein kleiner Theard werden, da evlt. die meisten es sowieso nicht durchlesen. Anstatt einen riesigen Text, können wir euch ein paar Screenshots und Referenzen demonstrieren,
Das ganze Projekt läuft auf der *Unity 3D Engine* und als modeling Software benutzen wir *Blender*.
Ein grosses Kriterium, auf dem wir Aufgaben, ist das Spiel so komplett ohne grosse Texturen zu designen. Dies wird sich später bei der Performance natürlich auszahlen.
Das ganze Projekt, basiert hauptsächlich *Online*.

Hier ein paar Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Je nach Anfrage, werden wir uns natürlich die Zeit nehmen unser Projekt ausführlicher und konkreter zu erläutern.
Bis dahin wünscht euch das SCOWOEntertainment - Team einen schönen Abend!
*Facebook*: https://www.facebook.com/scowoentertainment​


----------



## wowdogemuchwow (15. Dezember 2015)

Bin sehr gespannt was daraus wird! Sieht bisher geil aus. Drücke dir die Daumen!!


----------



## SCOWO (17. Dezember 2015)

Hallo @wowdogemuchwow

Besten Dank für dein Feedback! 

Freundliche Grüsse

Dein SCOWOEntertainment - Team


----------

